# Superbowl Sunday Mt. Hamilton ride. - 2-6-11



## Francis Cebedo

Just like last year, we will have a Superbowl Sunday ride up Mt. Hamilton. We will then have a little party and beerfest afterwards. This is a 5000 foot, 40 mile ride so get ready!!

Last year's thread:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=2617368

Meeting place:
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...391453,-121.856296&spn=0.011252,0.030899&z=16
Meet at 8:30 am, ready to ride at 9am.

Last year, we had 70 people. Put the excuses aside and show up this year!

fc


----------



## ukbloke

This sounds awesome! We can wear our new kits too. As usual, put me down as a "maybe" for this ride. I have trouble with commitment.


----------



## Zen_Turtle

I'm in


----------



## pmarshall

This sounds like fun. I am a "maybe to most likely" for sure.


----------



## IRMB

Not sure what this "superbowl" hoohaw is all about, but if it's cycling you're proposing, I'm in!


----------



## diver160651

What weekend is the Super Bowl


----------



## ukbloke

diver160651 said:


> What weekend is the Super Bowl


Sunday, 6th February. The date is in the thread title now.


----------



## diver160651

I have a long ride scheduled Saturday.. But assuming I make it back ;-) I'm in for the MH ride.

I'll will be riding to and from Belmont. Not sure of the route yet maybe between 40 and 55 miles each way depending if I am using Skyline or some other route. Anybody interested in joining the riding commute?


----------



## thien

I'll have the Jerseys/Bibs/Shorts available for pickup before the ride for those that have not picked theirs up yet.


----------



## ratpick

I want to be in for this but will be partying late the night before. If my head is in good order, see you all there!


----------



## Tropa

I'm in...


----------



## shibaman

Wish I could join you guys. Sounds like a great time! We are doing it a week before. http://www.hammerinwheels.com/calendar/15982974/?from=list&offset=0 
Going to drive down from Sacramento. The last time I did this route was in Sept. on a day when it was almost a 100*. The heat made for a tough day. Did Quimby for the first time. Nice road!
Doug L


----------



## heythorp

Planning on being there. Elle has been out doing hill repeats once a week. Should be interesting. I took her up Mt. Hamilton on her third ride of the year last year. She made it eventually. Got to get her on the bike more.


----------



## Gee3

I plan to be there. Thien talked me into it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Francis Cebedo

So who else is attending??

fc


----------



## dutch biker

Me and at at least two others, I am hoping we can beat last years attendance record.


----------



## fun2none

Myself and another rider are in.


----------



## TahoeBC

I'll probably show up


----------



## ratpick

In.. who has the Pliny?


----------



## EBrider

I will be there on the new ride


----------



## Francis Cebedo

EBrider said:


> I will be there on the new ride


I'll be there with some Belgian and IPA friends.

Bring food and drink!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

fc


----------



## shibaman

Due to rain last Sunday I will be there with a few friends from Sacramento. We are starting from Patterson to do both sides, and a bonus of Quimby Rd.--- climbing after lunch Hope to see you all out there.


----------



## Dr_John

I'm planning on it. And for real time weather:

http://mtham.ucolick.org/techdocs/MH_weather/pub/

It all looks great...except that wind! 32 mph 15 minutes ago. Brrrrrr. It will most likely die down. Just glad I'm not there now.


----------



## Francis Cebedo

Dr_John said:


> I'm planning on it. And for real time weather:
> 
> http://mtham.ucolick.org/techdocs/MH_weather/pub/
> 
> It all looks great...except that wind! 32 mph 15 minutes ago. Brrrrrr. It will most likely die down. Just glad I'm not there now.


Right on Dr. We delayed the superbowl so you wouldn't have to get up so early.

72+ degrees on Sunday!!! Not at the top though.

fc


----------



## CHL

I'm in as well. Is there a water fountain or a vending machine at the top?

chl


----------



## Francis Cebedo

CHL said:


> I'm in as well. Is there a water fountain or a vending machine at the top?
> 
> chl


Yes, both are present at the top!

fc


----------



## Pokey

I may be in for this too. 

It's gotta be warmer than this ride (See the temp graph):

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/62773808


----------



## dutch biker

restroom, water and vending machines


----------



## Road Hazard

Long time lurker, first post.

I've never met any of you but I'll be attending. Suppose I look for the big group of cyclists at the meeting location. Hope I don't end up with some rag tag touring group heading to Gilroy.

Is the route basically from the start location to Lick Observatory? If so, this would be it?:

http://www.mapmyride.com/routes/view/27849876

This link to Lick's weather data seems handy (provided by someone in last year's thread, seems active though). I'll be watching this Saturday for an idea of what to look forward to.

http://mtham.ucolick.org/techdocs/MH_weather/pub/


----------



## Gee3

Road Hazard said:


> Long time lurker, first post.
> 
> I've never met any of you but I'll be attending. Suppose I look for the big group of cyclists at the meeting location. Hope I don't end up with some rag tag touring group heading to Gilroy.


I believe you just need to look for a bunch of folks in the parking lot at the Berryessa Community Center parking lot.


----------



## Francis Cebedo

goodnight all!


----------



## Francis Cebedo

Amazing ride!!!!!

Strava:
http://app.strava.com/rides/292701

Ride reports anyone?


----------



## robwh9

Who drank himself under the table?


----------



## ratpick

Great ride! Chilly at the top but perfect for the climb. Did I hear FC say 100 riders?

Looks like all the photos are on Facebook


----------



## CHL

Had a lovely time going up Mt. Hamilton for the first time. I know what to do during Super Bowl Sundays from now own. I didn't find any of the gradients of the climb hard at all but the length did start to wear on me as the summit approached. Wasn't prepared for the frigid cold that swept the observatory but the view of the entire Santa Clara valley is breath taking. 

The tutelage on the many beers and the pulled pork were wonderful. Thank you! From the picture, I cannot believe that more bottles were added to that table. Hopefully everyone got home safe & sound. Thanks again for a wonderful ride.

Here's my strava data.

http://app.strava.com/rides/293103#4535549

chl


----------



## Francis Cebedo

robwh9 said:


> Who drank himself under the table?


A whole Pliny the Elder on the left almost went to waste. Almost!

The culprit is our new heroine brought two growlers of Russian River Blind Pig and Stout straight from the Santa Rosa brewery.

fc


----------



## Dr_John

Wait... what? How did I miss the cannoli? :cryin: 

Thanks Francois. Fun as always. Let's do another one soon.


----------



## EBrider

Very fun ride. My first time up Mt Hamilton, and a perfect day for it. Chilly up top, but the views were spectacular.

Looks like about 1:30 from the turn on to Hamilton to the driveway for the observatory. Unfortunately I overshot by a mile+ and had to turn around.

Excellent spread of food and beer. The pulled pork was a lifesaver. Next year I may need to schedule differently and stick around for longer.


----------



## rj2

I started bike commuting to train for this ride. Rode M–F last week, 200 miles total.

Saturday night found me at a surprise b-day party drinking mojtos and bourbon. Six hours of sleep later and I'm parked on Alum Rock @ Mt. Hamilton Rd. wondering why I don't see anyone. Looked at the thread and finally saw the link to the meeting point. Got there just as FC was lining up everyone for the start.

Set a PR, >1:45

Pork sandos were awesome. Palate isn't advanced enough to fully appreciate Pliny. Need more training. Would have stayed longer if Marco told me about cannoli(s).


----------



## Diesel~

Good to see some familiar faces out there, as well as to meet a bunch of new folks!

-D


----------



## Francis Cebedo

Full resolution slr photos taken at the summit are available here:


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157625876320085/

fc


----------



## Road Hazard

After action report: whew.

That was tough and very fun. It's true that the observatory seems to float away from you during the last 3 miles or so ("it's right there, ITS RIGHT THERE, switchback...").

The action photos are very nice.


----------

